# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρονικά >  >  Ασύρματη μετάδοση ήχου

## JimKarvo

Αν και η ερώτηση είναι λίγο γενική...
Υπάρχει κάποιος εύκολος τρόπος να μεταδώσουμε ασύρματα ήχο, μέσα στο ίδιο δωμάτιο?

Απλά επειδή δεν θέλω να μπλέξω με καλώδια, θέλω να μεταδώσω σήμα ήχου σε ένα ηχείο, που θα βρίσκεται 3-4 μέτρα μακρυά από το στερεοφωνικό!

Είναι εύκολο κάτι τέτοιο?

----------


## FILMAN

Το ηχείο είναι ενεργό;

----------


## JimKarvo

Τι εννοείς?  :frown:

----------


## FILMAN

Το ηχείο έχει ενσωματωμένο ενισχυτή;

----------


## JimKarvo

Όχι όχι! Συνδέεται στην έξοδο του ενισχυτή!

----------


## FILMAN

Ε, τότε πώς θα γίνει αυτό που λες; Δεν θα πρέπει δίπλα στο ηχείο να υπάρχει και ένας ενισχυτής;

----------


## JimKarvo

Δεν ήξερα γι αυτό ρώτησα.. Η βασική απορία μου ήταν αν θα μπορούμε, κάπως, να παρακάμψουμε το καλώδιο..

----------


## FILMAN

Ναι... Αλλά θα χρειαστείς ένα ενισχυτή κοντά στο ηχείο, διότι οι μονάδες ασύρματης μετάδοσης ήχου δεν έχουν ενσωματωμένο ενισχυτή, κι αν έχουν, θάχουν κανα LM386...

----------


## JimKarvo

Θα πιάνει πολύ χώρο?
Έχουμε κανένα σχέδιο?

----------


## FILMAN

Έτοιμο όχι... Θέλεις ένα κιτ ασύρματης μετάδοσης ήχου και έναν ενισχυτή. Εγώ στη θέση σου θα έβρισκα τρόπο να περάσω καλώδιο.

----------


## JimKarvo

Δηλαδή καλύτερα να κάτσω να σκάψω λες ε??? Χμ..  :frown:

----------


## FILMAN

Υπάρχει αυτοκόλλητο πλακέ καλώδιο πάχους χαρτιού που μπορεί να βαφτεί από πάνω

----------


## JimKarvo

Ναι? Έχει καμία ειδική ονομασία?

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν το ξέρω αυτό...

----------


## thomasskoy

> Υπάρχει αυτοκόλλητο πλακέ καλώδιο πάχους χαρτιού που μπορεί να βαφτεί από πάνω



 που το πουλανε αυτο? πολυ καλο δεν το ηξερα?

----------


## Hary Dee

Νομίζω ότι λίγο πολύ ψάχνουμε το ίδιο πράγμα --> http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...858#post367858
Όχι ότι εκεί το λύσαμε το θέμα αλλά πέσαν προτάσεις...

----------


## JimKarvo

Άρα εν ολίγοις, λίγο χρώμα, λίγο στόκο, Ένα σφυρί, και ένα καλέμι!

----------


## Hary Dee

> Άρα εν ολίγοις, λίγο χρώμα, λίγο στόκο, Ένα σφυρί, και ένα καλέμι!



Μη το βάζεις κάτω! Ψάξε να βρεις κάτι... να βολευτούμε όλοι!  :Laugh:

----------


## Phatt

Αυτο το καλωδιο σαν αυτοκολητη ταινια οντως θα ελυνε πολλα χερια...Θα το ψαξω λιγο...

----------


## Phatt

1.5mm παχος, δεν ειναι ιδιαιτερα λεπτο, αλλα ειναι μια αρχη...
http://www.audiovisualonline.co.uk/d...e/display.html

----------


## cosecon

http://www.flatwireready.com/product...aker_wire.html
http://www.superfi.co.uk/index.cfm/p...roduct_ID/1932
http://www.21st-century-goods.com/ca...Flat_Wire.html
http://www.crutchfield.com/p_119SFLM...&ssi=0&tp=1137
http://www.belkin.com/IWCatProductPa...duct_Id=172147
http://www.taperwire.com/speakerwire.htm

----------


## FILMAN

Όχι παιδιά, αυτό που λέω είναι πραγματικά λεπτό. Αυτό που έχω στα χέρια μου είναι πάχους 0.4mm αυτοκόλλητο. Δεν θέλει σκάψιμο για να μπει. Ο κωδικός του είναι HPTC2/1 της vivanco. Απ' ότι είδα στο site τους δεν υπάρχει. Ναι, κάτι σαν αυτό που βρήκε ο Κώστας.

----------


## cosecon

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_0_7?url=search-alias%3Delectronics&field-keywords=flat+speaker+wire&x=0&y=0&sprefix=flat+sp  "]www.amazon.com  [/ame]
search: flat speaker cable ή wire

----------


## cosecon

και από Ευρώπη:
http://www.amazon.co.uk
search: flat speaker cable ή wire

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Πολύ χρήσιμο υλικό! Μπράβο παιδιά!! Και εγώ έχω πήξει στο καλώδιο..

----------


## gponiris

ενας γνωστος μου προ 5ετιας ειχε φερει απο το εξωτερικο ενα ηχοσυστημα με 6ηχεια.εβαλε 2σε καθε δωματιο και ολα επικοινωνουσαν μεταξυ τους ασυρματα!!!  :Blink:  τα ζηλεψα οσο τιποτα αλλο!!!ειχαν και κοντρολ ασυρματο και διαλεγε με ενα χειριστηριο ποιο ηχειο θα παιξει!σιγουρα δεν υπαρχει κατι αντιστοιχο?
επισης θα αναφερω το εξης που εχει διατυπωθει απο εναν φιλο μου,αλλα δεν ξερω κατα ποσο ισχυει...μπορουμε να συνδεσουμε τα ηχεια μεσω πριζας τοιχου!

----------


## JimKarvo

Το τελευταίο νομίζω ότι ισχύει, αλλά δεν θα είναι πολύ κααλή η ποιότητα..

----------


## Hary Dee

> επισης θα αναφερω το εξης που εχει διατυπωθει απο εναν φιλο μου,αλλα δεν ξερω κατα ποσο ισχυει...μπορουμε να συνδεσουμε τα ηχεια μεσω πριζας τοιχου!



Εφόσον υπάρχουν τέτοιες συσκευές που αναλαμβάνουν να δικτυώσουν το σπίτι μέσω μπριζών, σίγουρα θα υπάρχει και η παραλαγή που θέλεις για τον ήχο. Αλλά θα συμφωνήσω με τον Δημήτρη... έχω διαβάσει πααάρα πολλά προβλήματα για αυτά. Από παράσιτα λόγω φωτιστικών σποτ, προβλήματα γιατί οι μπρίζες δεν ήταν στην ίδια φάση (απαραίτητο), προβλήματα λόγω συσκευές γειτόνων μέχρι προβλήματα σε ραδιοερασιτέχνες γιατί προκαλούνται παρεμβολές στις επικοινωνίες στα βραχέα. Λίγη βιβλιογραφία:
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Επικοιν...αμμής_ρεύματος
http://tech.groups.yahoo.com/group/UKQRM/
http://www.mf2fm.com/blog/index.php?...y090428-072239
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=34622
http://www.multirama.com.gr/articles/library/deh.html
http://www.airmodelling.gr/index.php?pageID=42&la=gr
http://www.techteam.gr/forum/topic/1...ver-powerline/

----------


## gponiris

πληρως αποδεκτο το επι των παρασιτων  :Unsure: 
μπορει να μου πει καποιος αν μπορω να μεταφερω ασυρματα ηχο μεσω υπολογιστη σε οποιο ηχειο θελησω με τα εξης υλικα?και αν ναι,πως?ενα usb bluetooth(εχω ενα παλιο της toshiba) και ενα Βluetooth receiver(εχω ενα της ericsson για το κινητο μου με εξοδο minijack) για τα ηχεια

----------

